# 1999 Toyota Corolla Saved from the Crusher!



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......thought i'd share this as I know some here like the old runabout type cars cleaned up. The car is a 1999 V Toyota Corolla 1.3 SE in Silver done about 112k. It belonged to a family member who was on the verge of scrapping it till he mentioned it to me! 1 weeks MOT but 12mths Tax! So I gave him the same money as the scrapyard offered and stuck it in for an MOT. Failed on a wiper blade! So after a quick run home i did my usual assessment. Here are some photos.....

WP_20140807_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So all the usual bits and bobs on a long time unwashed car....plenty of Moss and Tar to tackle plus a very ingrained paintwork that felt like sandpaper. I used my usual process as mentioned in previous threads with mainly AS products used. A couple of hours later and losing light fast it was looking better already....

WP_20140807_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140807_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Having only 1 wheel trim left on the car when i got it needed a cheap alternative. So i bought a new set for £15 off ebay and had a play....

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

Toyota Logo cut and backdrop cut....

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

Be back soon with some more progress once loaded onto Flickr etc.

Cheers


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Back from the dead!

Good luck with it....:thumb:


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

That car has clearly not been subject to a weekly 2bw!

Bodywork looks in good order though, so a good save.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant transformation 

That clearly hadnt seen a wash for many many months, possibly a year?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love these threads, can't believe that was going to be weighed in, looks great, no rust i can see. Great little car for the next owner :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cracking job, lovely little car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hard to believe what some people are willing to cast aside. Good luck with it.


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 25, 2013)

Great revival from underneath all the grime. A good little runner saved.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another amazing turnaround from you, lovely jubbly, very clever work with the trims


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Mate these things go on for ever. Good find .


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great save! 

looks like you've made a huge improvement already. looking forward to seeing your progress with this. 

Dave


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice car. I own same kind but metallic black.


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

I love seeing this sort of thing just shows how some tlc can completely change a car


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - really do enjoy these sort of clean ups! So next morning i tackled the interior with all the usual brushes and dry vac. Couldn't use the wet vac on this occasion as i've lent it to a friend so had to spot clean here and there with G101 and plenty of clean water. The rear bumper had paint flaking off from a previous poor repair......

WP_20140809_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140809_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After with a little help from Mr.Matt Black and Mr.Masking Tape....

WP_20140809_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140809_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Not perfect but for the age of the car it will be more than ok. Managed to get some final pics......

1.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

2.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

8.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

10.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

11.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

12.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

13.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

15.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

16.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

17.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

18.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

19.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

20.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

21.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

22.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

23.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

24.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

25.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

26.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

27.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

28.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

29.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

30.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

31.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.....Cheers.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome mate really is some difference


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

cracking stuff:thumb:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks cracking! 

What dressing do you use? Autosmart Highstyle?


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

what a transformation!!!!
cracking job you did there!!!

will be looking for other threads that's you posted!
love projects like this


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Underneath all the grime it looks a good car. 

That'll run for a long time yet.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome work mate. Would love to do a similar job


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb work - love these 'back from dead' threads..! This TOYO along with the Nissan in your other thread make ideal cheap as chips runabouts or a first car. :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Underneath all that grime it's incredible how good nick the car is actually in. Well worth saving. Good job.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great turnaround, always enjoy these!
Peter


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great job again!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

That's one hell of a transformation, top work


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

An extremely respectable looking car...i hope a new set of mats is going down?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Great job :thumb: maybe get a PDR bloke to sort out the dents to make it more desirable


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

absolutely fantastic work. Agreed, seems well worth doing the dents now. 

Top work, look forward to more like it. :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Another top job pal!! Well done!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic rescue and a return to good as new - thats a great result there buddy:wave:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Brilliant.... The dirt was obviously protecting it in it's own way... Looks top... :thumb:


----------



## isgti (Jun 5, 2012)

Great turn around mate. I have a soft spot for these Toyota Corollas as I have a 1999 G6R and an 1989 GT-I. The paint work is in a fantastic condition. How did you go about cleaning the engine bay, I must tackle my bay in the '99 corolla soon.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38231&stc=1&d=1407832344


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

is that the same car after.
what a difference you have made and like what you done with the wheel trims.
will be a good little runabout for some body im sure


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job. Looks a good little motor.
Begs the question, why plan to scrap it..


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work mate!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome! Why oh why would you scrap a cracking little motor like this?

Fantastic job.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Nice job. Looks a good little motor.
> Begs the question, why plan to scrap it..


Hi....thanks for the comments - really appreciate it. To answer a few questions earlier.......the Plastics/Rubbers were dressed with AS HighStyle and the reason it nearly got scrapped was my cousin who owned the car thought it was a shed and as the MOT was nearly out wasn't going to bother with it anymore! As well as enjoying cleaning it I'm glad it's been saved and now someone else can have a bit more use out of it.

Cheers for now.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

This just goes to show old bangers aren't really bangers any more there just older cars when looked after properly, this guy really has a tallent for bringing older cars back to life. If your prepared to do without mp3 automatic connectivity, etc, etc you can runaround in a pretty decent vehicle, and you'd probable get more attention and let out of side roads more often.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

ibiza55 said:


> This just goes to show old bangers aren't really bangers any more there just older cars when looked after properly, this guy really has a tallent for bringing older cars back to life. If your prepared to do without mp3 automatic connectivity, etc, etc you can runaround in a pretty decent vehicle, and you'd probable get more attention and let out of side roads more often.


Not to mention being better off financially, something like this corolla can't depreciate much more can it vs a new Auris for example. Epic save!


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Incredible scenes! What's normally your routine for doing round the seat runners etc? Is it a seats-out jobby?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

PROPER JOB, I personally prefer these type of threads - fantastic !!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Incredible scenes! What's normally your routine for doing round the seat runners etc? Is it a seats-out jobby?


Hi - No seats out just a lot of different brushes and crevis tools to clean the Seat runners and surrounding areas. Joking apart I have around 30 or so different brushes etc to tackle all different challenges!

Cheers


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

Great turn around looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Another great turn around. Top work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love these type of threads. Fantastic work and what a save. It's unbelievable that someone was going to scrap that! 
Cooks


----------

